# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Πρόβλημα με αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4

## an0nymouS

Γεια σας παιδιά.. καινούργιος στο forum.  Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με τον αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 (για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια) ..το θέμα ειναι ότι σήμερα ξαφνικά δεν δουλεύει. Το βγαλα απ την πρίζα το ξανάβαλα, άναψε κανονικά το λαμπάκι του on/off κόκκινο (κλειστό) και όταν το πατάω να ανοίξει (πρέπει να γίνει πράσινο) σβήνει το λαμπάκι και κάνει έναν θόρυβο (υποψιαζόμουν απο που ειναι). Το άνοιξα λοιπόν να δω απο που προέρχεται ο θόρυβος και είναι κατά 99% απ τον μετασχηματιστή.. δίπλα έχει και έναν μεγάλο πυκνωτή αλλά απο κει δεν παίζει ε; ..  Τώρα αν αλλάξω μετασχηματιστή θα γίνει δουλειά; ..Και γενικός θα βρω τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή; ..  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..  :Smile:

----------


## duomax03

Δεν έπρεπε να το ανοίξεις. Επρεπε να δεις αν είναι στην εγγύηση πρώτα.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Ο μετασχηματιστης που λες δεν χαλαει ποτε ,για να ακριβολογουμε σχεδον ποτε.
Τωρα αν το προβλημα ειναι στο τροφοδοτικο ειναι αλλο θεμα.Ομως σωστα σου ειπαν γιατι το ανοιξες,δεν ηταν στην εγγυηση;

----------


## an0nymouS

> Δεν έπρεπε να το ανοίξεις. Επρεπε να δεις αν είναι στην εγγύηση πρώτα.


  Ξέρω.. δεν είναι στην εγγύηση..   Απλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν φταίει ο μετασχηματιστής.. η είναι κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

ποσα χρονια δουλευει ;Κοιτα για χαλασμενους πυκνωτες.Το μετασχηματιστη αστον.

----------


## an0nymouS

> Ο μετασχηματιστης που λες δεν χαλαει ποτε ,για να ακριβολογουμε σχεδον ποτε. Τωρα αν το προβλημα ειναι στο τροφοδοτικο ειναι αλλο θεμα.Ομως σωστα σου ειπαν γιατι το ανοιξες,δεν ηταν στην εγγυηση;


   ..ο θόρυβος είναι φυσιολογικός που κάνει;  δεν δουλεύει πολύ.. κάνα χρόνο μάλλον. Είναι και φθηνός δεν είναι καμιάς σοβαρής εταιρίας να στο πω.. Θα κοιτάξω για πυκνωτές τότε γιατι γίνεται χαμός απο πυκνωτές εδώ..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας παιδιά ..μια που είναι κοντά στο (θέμα) είχα μια 9 ιντσών 12 βολτη οθόνη μίνι τηλεόραση . 
και από τότε που ήρθαν τα ψηφιακά κανάλια την έχω παρατημένη .... και από ότι ξέρω οι αποκωδικοποιητές ενώνονται με την τηλεόραση με scart .

όμως η δική μου μίνι τηλεόραση οι μόνες υποδοχές που έχει (βύσματα ) είναι τα εξής ΑΝΤ - A/V - VGA - DC12V  .... (scart δεν έχει εννοείται ) που πάει? στα σκουπίδια?

----------


## dalex

ο αποκωδικοποιητης πρεπει να εχει εξοδο a/v απο πισω.(θυληκα rca με χρωμα κιτρινο,κοκκινο,ασπρο).αν δεν εχει θα χρειαστεις εναν ανταπτορα απο scart σε rca και ενα καλωδιο rca.κανεις τη συνδεση χρωμα με χρωμα και λογικα εισαι ενταξει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αλέξανδρε επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι .
Η μίνι τηλεόραση μου έχει τα εξής (Βύσματα) ΑΝΤ - A/V - VGA - DC12V .... (scart δεν έχει εννοείται )

Ο Αποκωδικοποιητής που έχω έχει τα εξής (βύσματα) ....
(RF in) που μπαίνει η κεραία
(RF out) επέκταση κεραία προς τηλεόραση
(USB) Θύρα 
(Scart ) X 2 σε ... TV ... VCR .... Αντίστοιχα 
και 4 ανεξάρτητα κυκλικά βύσματα χρωματισμένα με .... (άσπρο L )  ..... (κίτρινο V ) .... (Κόκκινο R ) .... (Μαύρο Coaxial) 

ο αποκωδικοποιητης πρεπει να εχει εξοδο a/v απο πισω.(θυληκα rca με χρωμα κιτρινο,κοκκινο,ασπρο).αν δεν εχει θα χρειαστεις εναν ανταπτορα απο scart σε rca και ενα καλωδιο rca.κανεις τη συνδεση χρωμα με χρωμα και λογικα εισαι ενταξει

Εννοείς δηλαδή από τον αποκωδικοποιητή μου να πάρω από τα(άσπρο L )  ..... (κίτρινο V ) .... (Κόκκινο R ) και θα χρειαστεις εναν ανταπτορα απο scart σε rca και ενα καλωδιο rca και να το ενώσω με το A/V της μίνι τηλεόρασης? Γιατί το βύσμα της Α/V (της μίνι τηλεόρασης ) είναι 1 και μοναδικό ή μήπως εννοείς δηλαδή αυτό το rca είναι αυτό (που τα ενώνει όλα μαζί σε ένα βύσμα ?) έτσι είναι?

----------


## dalex

rca karfi.jpgμε αυτο το καλωδιο εισαι οκ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29449με αυτο το καλωδιο εισαι οκ


Έγινε Μέγα Αλέξανδρε ..... πες και την διεύθυνση να ..... πω κανέναν ντελιβερά να σου στείλει μια 15 ατομική πίτσα και 4-5 δίμετρες εγγυημένες Ουκρανέζες για τέλειο πάρτυ.

----------

